# Yoga classes in english



## Silvia Beitia (May 11, 2016)

Does anyone know any yoga studio in the sitges/ sant Pere de ribes area teaching in english? Thanks


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Silvia. In case you can't find any English classes, here are many free online yoga classes in English to do at home:

https://yogainternational.com/classes/

https://www.doyogawithme.com/yoga_classes


----------



## TheThreeFs (May 23, 2017)

Silvia Beitia said:


> Does anyone know any yoga studio in the sitges/ sant Pere de ribes area teaching in english? Thanks


We recently met a lovely English speaking yoga teacher in Sant Pere in case of interest.

Let me know if you are still looking.

We are moving to Sant Pere in September 2017 to be close to the British School in Sitges.


----------

